# Different white gtr's?



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi there
I am possibly picking up a White black edition Gtr 2010 on Friday

I wondered did they make any different white gtr's as mine seems a bit of a matt/pearl effect ,but is the standard colour its not been wrapped or anything,

thanks


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Only one White was standard on a GT-R & that's Storm White.

The finish is almost iridescent in certain lights but is i believe termed as pearlescent. Couldn't say mine ever looked Matte in any light conditions, however the plastic aspects (front & rear bumper) do fade (known issue) so these parts do often look duller than the rest of the car.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Are sure it's not wrapped


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Mine is factory white and not any matt finish at all on the car. Its a very shiny and consistent finish all over and in the sun you can see the pearlescent effect. 
Check to see if it is wrapped by looking closely in the door jams, does the V5 say it is white in colour and is there any mention of a colour change on the HPI report?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

w8pmc said:


> Only one White was standard on a GT-R & that's Storm White.
> 
> The finish is almost iridescent in certain lights but is i believe termed as pearlescent. Couldn't say mine ever looked Matte in any light conditions, however the plastic aspects (front & rear bumper) do fade (known issue) so these parts do often look duller than the rest of the car.


Incorrect

Two paints code for white GTR that differ between CBA (QX1 ) and DBA (QAB) cars


----------



## Monster GTR (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Flynn. Didn't know there were two paint codes so is one solid white and the other pearlescent (or are they both a form of pearlescent) as I only recall ever seeing pearlescent colour on the ones I looked at before buying?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Monster GTR said:


> Hi Flynn. Didn't know there were two paint codes so is one solid white and the other pearlescent (or are they both a form of pearlescent) as I only recall ever seeing pearlescent colour on the ones I looked at before buying?


They are both very similar. Both pearl as far as I know. 










IIRC, There was a third white, but I think it was reserve for the V spec. It had a green flake in it I think. Cant find a pic though


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

From the below link on gtrlife ... Not sure if the codes / years differ for UK model though. Anyone?

QX1 - Ivory Pearl (2009)

QAB - Pearl White (2010-2012)

KH3 - Obsidian Black (2009-2011)

GAG - Jet Black (2012)

KAD - Gun Metallic

KAC - Titanium (2009)

KAB - Super Silver 

A54- Solid Red

RAY - Deep Blue Pearl (2012) 

KAE- Dark Grey Trim

*Nissan does not provide a paint code for wheels 

R35 GT-R Paint Code Database - Interior & Exterior - GT-R Life


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Also NAS - Old man jaguar Burgundy (2014)


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Also NAS - Old man jaguar Burgundy (2014)


So they didn't code it DKR then?


----------



## The Cat (Apr 30, 2014)

*Flynn*

Glad your still here Flynn. I like your posts. What ever the content is. Lol
Most of them are Factual !!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

The pearl white can sometimes look a bit 'matte' in certain lights/angles.

Just check in the door openings, boot wtc to see if it's been wrapped. Should be pretty obvious!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The Cat said:


> Glad your still here Flynn. I like your posts. What ever the content is. Lol
> Most of them are Factual !!


I am a fountain of knowledge


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

SamboGrove said:


> The pearl white can sometimes look a bit 'matte' in certain lights/angles.
> 
> Just check in the door openings, boot wtc to see if it's been wrapped. Should be pretty obvious!


Yeah its white and it was in a dim lit showroom, I will see it outside tomorrow ,

thanks


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

if its looking pretty dull when in doors it may just be ready for a damned good polish


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

There were, as correctly stated, two Whites.

The early one was Storm White and later Pearl White if I remember correctly.

I don't believe the first was Pearl (with the colour fleck running through) and was a yellow white. It looked too beige so was discontinued.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

pwpro said:


> if its looking pretty dull when in doors it may just be ready for a damned good polish


You know anybody who could do that Paul


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> There were, as correctly stated, two Whites.
> 
> The early one was Storm White and later Pearl White if I remember correctly.
> 
> I don't believe the first was Pearl (with the colour fleck running through) and was a yellow white. It looked too beige so was discontinued.


That's not right Rog & you should know better:banned:

Storm White was & still is the only White available on UK R35's & is most certainly a Pearlescent colour. No idea if another white hue or different name exists in other countries, but in the UK it was & is Storm White.

My MY10 was Storm White & the advert below for a MY13 is Storm White:chuckle: Is also a MY14 further down the page in Storm White.

NISSAN GT-R 3.8 [550] PREMIUM 2DR AUTO Coupe for sale in Sheffield | Auto Trader


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> They are both very similar. Both pearl as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same white

As above, only one actual White on R35 GT-R's & it's always been called Storm White in the UK. My MY10 was Storm & it's still called Storm White today Perhaps the code did change at some point but that's more likely due to a significant model change like MY10-MY11 rather than a physical paint colour change.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/116517-black-edition-storm-white.html

Model details - Nissan GT-R MY14 - Nissan sports cars


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

w8pmc said:


> That's not right Rog & you should know better:banned:
> 
> Storm White was & still is the only White available on UK R35's & is most certainly a Pearlescent colour. No idea if another white hue or different name exists in other countries, but in the UK it was & is Storm White.
> 
> ...


http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165296-gtr-35-paint-codes.html

I might be wrong but the original white (Ivory) was basically beige and was one of the reasons I waited for the MY10. Was 08/09 cars and possibly only JDM...? Yours was 10 wasn't it Paul? How is M5?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165296-gtr-35-paint-codes.html
> 
> I might be wrong but the original white (Ivory) was basically beige and was one of the reasons I waited for the MY10. Was 08/09 cars and possibly only JDM...? Yours was 10 wasn't it Paul? How is M5?


It's always been called Storm White from MY09 to current. Mine was a MY10 & was certainly not beige. Front & rear (plastic) did & i believe still do tend to fade but never seen a beige white. I guess the paint may have improved over the Model Years but always been called Storm White.

My replacement M5 is doing me proud & thoroughly enjoying it. She's popped her track cherry at Anglesey recently & kept my old GT-R true Off to Nordschleife & Spa the week after next Also considering a slight increase to her power/torque levels & top speed limiter removal in time for Europe.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

If people with 09, 10, 11, 12 etc cars can post up there paint codes, that might help

You can find them on the vin plate


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> If people with 09, 10, 11, 12 etc cars can post up there paint codes, that might help
> 
> You can find them on the vin plate


All White UK GT-R's in White are called Storm White & i'm not aware of any other colour. 

I've seen many white GT-R's over the years including my own but have never seen any difference in the colours other than some are better prepared than others so depending on products used you would see some difference but not in the base colour.

In the photo above, both cars look exactly the same colour with the only difference being the car on the left has painted lowers & that car is also a touch duller but that's clearly due to the car on the right being much newer & probably having been better or more recently polished.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, they just gave them different paint codes for the hell of it.

It also doesn't matter that I've actually owned both shades of white.

:chuckle:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Yes, they just gave them different paint codes for the hell of it.
> 
> It also doesn't matter that I've actually owned both shades of white.
> 
> :chuckle:


& they were BOTH called Storm White? yes or no??

Are ALL white GT-R's called Storm White?? Find me where an OEM white GT-R is called anything different? Find me a non Storm White OEM GT-R??

So to repeat my point for the very last time. STORM WHITE is & always has been the ONLY OEM white available for EDM GT-R's.

My eyes are no longer quite 100% but other than obvious differences in finish i.e. polish/wax, i've yet to see 2 different whites. A new Storm GT-R is bound to look crisper than an older GT-R & perhaps the paint codes are different & perhaps Nissan have altered certain additives etc. but they're still Storm White which is what is exactly what i said


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

w8pmc said:


> & they were BOTH called Storm White? yes or no??
> 
> Are ALL white GT-R's called Storm White?? Find me where an OEM white GT-R is called anything different? Find me a non Storm White OEM GT-R??
> 
> ...


Yes, because Storm White actually means something, and isn't just a name made up by Nissan marketing department :chuckle:

Ive owned both cars!, but I suppose that's not good enough for you, so some more proof

Look up the paint codes

QAB is White Pearl

QX1 is Ivory Pearl

In the States, there isn't a "Storm White". I cant believe Im actually having to explain this :chuckle:

Ivory Pearl vs Pearl White - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life

Here are the paint codes. I see no "Storm White"

2013 Nissan All Models Colors of Touch Up Paint

Call it whatever you like, the paint codes are there to see. Ive owned both cars. They is a thread about it also

It's good to educate, but I feel some people just cant take it all in, and are that pigheaded they believe whatever they like, even though you put it right under their nose :chuckle:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Yes, because Storm White actually means something, and isn't just a name made up by Nissan marketing department :chuckle:
> 
> Ive owned both cars!, but I suppose that's not good enough for you, so some more proof
> 
> ...


So Storm White then like i said??

Why are we now talking about the US as i've only been referring to EDM cars & was very specific about that. So unless you want to introduce any points that prove me wrong, the ONLY white available on EDM cars IS Storm White & that's ALWAYS been the case so point made & concluded. I OWNED a Storm White GT-R & have seen many other Storm White GT-R's & they all looked the same to me with the only differences being levels of detail (polish/wax etc.) etc.

Have Nissan made any process or additive changes to the paints over the years, perhaps they have & perhaps the code has changed but my point my friend still stands that whatever it may look like to you & whatever the code says it's still Storm White & whether the finish on your 2 white ones was or wasn't different is of no importance as they're BOTH Storm White:wavy:

I really should follow my own preaching & not argue with stupid people as they'll beat with me their high level of experience.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Can someone else explain it to him?

Poor lad doesn't get it


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Can someone else explain it to him?
> 
> Poor lad doesn't get it


Probably best given you don't seem able to grasp very simple facts.

Is & always has been for EDM GT-R's STORM WHITE. That's my one & only point which is 100% correct dear boy.

Up until now i just saw you as annoying, but i have actual sympathy for you now:runaway:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

The chap doesn't understand paint codes.

Can someone please explain it too him. He's too busy trying to insult me and call me names rather than look at what right in front of him

QAB and QX1 are two different colours. It doesn't matter how they were marketed by Nissan. They could have called them Black White for all it matters.

Hold tight, I might have a nice bit of information for you from Nissan themselves sortly :chuckle:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> The chap doesn't understand paint codes.
> 
> Can someone please explain it too him. He's too busy trying to insult me and call me names rather than look at what right in front of him
> 
> ...


So we agree they're both Storm White? 

Is it really that difficult for you to understand? Just in case i'm wrong, please tell me what the OTHER White is called as i'm dying to know (EDM GT-R's)?

This one is Storm White:
http://www.motors.co.uk/car-35805382/spf

My MY10 GT-R was also Storm White, says so in big letters on my order & now it's been with its current owner for a couple of years & guess what? it's still Storm White.

Guess what colour this one is?
http://www.nissan.co.uk/GB/en/vehic...tions/model-details.106865_105103_105535.html

My current car is Monte Carlo Blue. It was Monte Carlo Blue when the F10 M5 was launched & very likely will still be MCB throughout the cars build life. They may of course drop the colour & replace it but it wouldn't then be called Monte Carlo Blue now would it? It would be called something else. A bit like British Racing Green back in the day or Misano Red for Audi's.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

w8pmc said:


> So we agree they're both Storm White?
> 
> Is it really that difficult for you to understand? Just in case i'm wrong, please tell me what the OTHER White is called as i'm dying to know (EDM GT-R's)?


Last time Ill say it. Storm White is a colour name made up by Nissan marketing department. You can keep going on all day about Storm White if you like.

The fact is there are two paint codes for the white on a GTR. They are QAB and QX1, regardless of what they are called in whatever region. Not sure why you are piping on about EDM now as well. Is it because you now Im right. :chuckle:

There is a third for the V Spec, brilliant white I think its called, again, the name is irrelevant. That in turn will have a different paint code, and I think there was an option for a different colour flake in the Egoist edition in Japan, but not lets get pedantic about it, eh


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

I may have to stand corrected (kind of) as it appears in the US Storm White was only introduced in 2009 so perhaps prior to 2009 a different White did exist for the Yanks. I can't work out if this was specific to the US or applied to EDM cars too:

Nissan GT-R, Buy A Nissan GT-R | Autobytel.com


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

w8pmc said:


> I may have to stand corrected (kind of) as it appears in the US Storm White was only introduced in 2009 so perhaps prior to 2009 a different White did exist for the Yanks. I can't work out if this was specific to the US or applied to EDM cars too:
> 
> Nissan GT-R, Buy A Nissan GT-R | Autobytel.com


Any car prior to 09 was QX1, After that it was QAB. They are different colours, however subtle.

I think deankenny had an issue when colour coding his lowers. I suspect they assumed it was one white, when in fact it was the other.

Ill expect all cars after 2010 to be QAB

Arent all GTR's made at Nissan's Tochigi plant in Japan????


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Any car prior to 09 was QX1, After that it was QAB. They are different colours, however subtle.
> 
> I think deankenny had an issue when colour coding his lowers. I suspect they assumed it was one white, when in fact it was the other.
> 
> ...


I do then stand corrected as only known GT-R's since 2010 when i had mine & only saw mine against same age or newer cars. That said, i don't recall seeing any 09 White EDM cars so perhaps my mistake is that any pre late 09 GT-R wasn't in fact EDM & could have been an import & could have been called some other name. As per the Autobytel article that White was introduced into the US in 2009.

But i do still believe that any white EDM GT-R will be Storm White & it will be the same colour then as it is now. If different existed in Japan or US then i've no knowledge of those but can accept other colours existed be they physical differences or code differences.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2014)

w8pmc said:


> I may have to stand corrected (kind of) as it appears in the US Storm White was only introduced in 2009 so perhaps prior to 2009 a different White did exist for the Yanks. I can't work out if this was specific to the US or applied to EDM cars too:
> 
> Nissan GT-R, Buy A Nissan GT-R | Autobytel.com


Dude, paint code is what uniquely identifies a color - try and find touch up paint labeled "both QAB & QX1", not gonna happen.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Dude, paint code is what uniquely identifies a color - try and find touch up paint labeled "both QAB & QX1", not gonna happen.


Dude, see above:chuckle:


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

CBA-R35 
#A54 - Solid Red / Vibrant Red
#KAB - Super Sliver Metalic / Ultimate Metal Silver (special body color)
#KAC - Titanium Metallic / Titanium Gray
#KAD - Gunmetal Metallic / Dark Metal Gray
#KH3 - Black Obsidian / Super Black
#QX1 - Ivory Pearl / White Pearl (special body color)(~'08)
#QAB - Brilliant White Pearl (special body color)('09~)
#LAC - Ultimate Opal Black (special body color, only for Spec V)

DBA-R35
#KAB - Ultimate Metal Silver (special body color)
#QAG - Ultimate Opal White (special body color)
#QAB - Brilliant White Pearl (special body color)
#GAG - Nebula Opal Black
#A54 - Vibrant Red
#KAD - Dark Metal Gray
#RAY - Aurora Flare Blue Pearl

So definitely two whites but frankly no idea if UK 09 cars were one or the other.

I like LAC myself but then I am biased. Thanks god for these guys: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Touch-Paint-NISSAN-LAC-PURPLE/dp/B004N2HD4W


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> CBA-R35
> #A54 - Solid Red / Vibrant Red
> #KAB - Super Sliver Metalic / Ultimate Metal Silver (special body color)
> #KAC - Titanium Metallic / Titanium Gray
> ...


Hi Rog, unless i'm mistaken though their are no EDM 08 cars so any Storm White 08 cars in the UK will be imports? So i'm thinking that the point of only even 1 white being sold in the UK (not imported) is still correct? It's only DBA cars that were sold by approved NHPC's in the UK wasn't it?

That's assuming i'm reading your post correctly?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

w8pmc said:


> Hi Rog, unless i'm mistaken though their are no EDM 08 cars so any Storm White 08 cars in the UK will be imports? So i'm thinking that the point of only even 1 white being sold in the UK (not imported) is still correct? It's only DBA cars that were sold by approved NHPC's in the UK wasn't it?
> 
> That's assuming i'm reading your post correctly?


No. The car you owned, a 2010 is a CBA car.

DBA is my11 onwards 

Can i ask why is this so important to you?

Can i ask why you started insulting me?

Can I ask for an apology?


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> No. The car you owned, a 2010 is a CBA car.
> 
> DBA is my11 onwards
> 
> ...


Apologies, I did misread that CBA/DBA quote

It isn't important but i do know my White GT-R's & assuming that what Rog posted above is correct, my understanding was also correct that only 1 white (name & colour code) has ever existed for what i was terming as UK GT-R's (EDM) as the other code you referred to was for just MY08 which i believe was never officially sold in the UK but was of course imported which is how 2 different colours could as you say exist in the UK but only 1 of those, the MY09 onwards are EDM cars.

Perhaps my initial comment of only 1 White ever sold in the UK was not clear enough though as i didn't factor in imported cars as was referring to UK cars.

I didn't

No, but perhaps clarity lacking


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

So you are amitting you are wrong, but kind of trying to not say that your wrong?

.......and you didn't start getting angry, so starting throwing insults??? O RLY!



w8pmc said:


> I really should follow my own preaching & not argue with stupid people as they'll beat with me their high level of experience.





w8pmc said:


> Up until now i just saw you as annoying, but i have actual sympathy for you now:runaway:


Save the apology. You're just mad Im correct about this, and correct about the stock turbo power.

If I was wrong all the time, I'd be mad too

FLYNN 2 - w8pmc 0

:chuckle:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> So you are amitting you are wrong, but kind of trying to not say that your wrong?
> 
> .......and you didn't start getting angry, so starting throwing insults??? O RLY!
> 
> ...


What am i amitting?

In your head yes but we both know that not to be the case.

Only 1 White ever 'officially" available in the UK (if i wasn't clear enough by not excluding imported cars then you can have 1/2 point). w8pmc 1:0 FLYNN

Several GT-R's quoted as running more than 650bhp on stock turbos. w8pmc 2:0 FLYNN 

Do you support Man Utd by any chance? Am over your way next week with a Storm White GT-R so we could continue this debate over a beer??


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I don't support that shower of shite.

Ill drink with anyone :thumbsup:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I don't support that shower of shite.
> 
> Ill drink with anyone :thumbsup:


Phew, that's a plus point then.

I'm close to Sheffield on Thursday evening, all day Friday, Friday evening & most of Saturday. Sailing from Hull to Rotterdam on Sat evening for a few laps of Nordschleife en route to a 2 day track day at Spa.

Also attending is my old white GT-R (sold it to a close friend who lives in Rotherham) along with the 2 rather special R8's i mentioned to you last week.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Not about Saturday, but possibly Friday, so pm me if you're about, and Ill gladly buy you a beer.

Whuch two R8's are you on about? Turbo'd one?


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

w8pmc said:


> Phew, that's a plus point then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew I recognised your name, mod on another site bought your gtr? 246 ring trip you going on? I was planning on it but work commitments ruled me out


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> Not about Saturday, but possibly Friday, so pm me if you're about, and Ill gladly buy you a beer.
> 
> Whuch two R8's are you on about? Turbo'd one?


Cool, i'd drop you a line as will be staying in Sheffield Thurs night & at my pals (guy i sold my GT-R too) on Friday night.

Red S-Tronic V10 Coupe with Capristo pipes
White V10 Coupe with Heffner Twin Turbo conversion:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7hgqyG1L0s


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Silver R said:


> Knew I recognised your name, mod on another site bought your gtr? 246 ring trip you going on? I was planning on it but work commitments ruled me out


Yes, PhilT who owns RS246 bought my GT-R. I used to own a C5 RS6 & B7 RS4 among previous cars so that's how i got to know Phil as we also did Scuderia Hanseat together at Nurburgring in 2007.

Shame as i think 4 GT-R's are doing Spa along with numerous other interesting cars.


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeh I had the sepang blue tts charged b7 rs4 before the gtr . The ring trip is always good, great bunch


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Silver R said:


> Yeh I had the sepang blue tts charged b7 rs4 before the gtr . The ring trip is always good, great bunch


Niice. Been a few times with Phil & the RS246 folk & is as you say always a good trip. This is mainly Spa as only doing a few laps of Nordschleife en route to the Spa hotel as we're on track for 2 days there.

Will be my 1st time lapping Nordschleife in 6 years.


----------



## Bimble (Jul 10, 2012)

So if white is the fastest colour.... which White paint code is the fastest?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Oski said:


> Hi there
> I am possibly picking up a White black edition Gtr 2010 on Friday
> 
> I wondered did they make any different white gtr's as mine seems a bit of a matt/pearl effect ,but is the standard colour its not been wrapped or anything,
> ...


Easy, white reminds me of a toilet anyway so it don't make much difference ! LOL


----------



## TylernicisGTR (Jun 12, 2014)

My favrioute colour of the gtr is red


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TylernicisGTR said:


> My favrioute colour of the gtr is red


hear hear !!!! (and a Purple on an R33):bowdown1:


----------

